# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems > AD&D 2nd Ed Cantrips to 1st level spells

## gnomish dwelf

Ok so  I am trying to make these into 1st level spells, so far my list is as follows:

my answer to "belch":

*Borborygmy* (alteration, dimension)
Level 1
Range: 100 feet + 75 feet/level
Components: S, M
Casting time: 1
Duration: Special
Area of effect: 1-6 targets in a 10 feet radius
Saving throw: Special
With this spell an instantaneous interplanar explosion sends time-distorting shockwaves strong enough to cause digestive distress upon a single victim at 1st level, but an additional victim can be affected for every two extra levels thereafter (two at 3rd, three at 5th, four at 7th, five at 9th and six at 11th). With a successful save versus spell the effect lasts 1d4+1 rounds, a failed safe however results in a duration that depends on by how much the roll was failed, a miss within 6 points or less means the effect lasts 6 rounds, a failed save within 7, 8 or 9 of a saving score result in an effect that lasts 5+1d4 rounds, within 10, 11 or 12 the duration is 5+1d6 rounds, within 13, 14 or 15 its 8+1d6 rounds and if it was a much wider margin then the duration is 18+2d6 rounds. 
Concentration for anyone caught casting or maintaining a spell is ruined, but by doubling casting time and passing an intelligence check (for arcane spellcasters) or wisdom check (for divine spellcasters) after the upset stomach starts, casting and even maintaining spells is possible. Otherwise this causes both general discomfort and random belching, retching and/or vomiting.
For the later consequence there is two possibilities, 50% chance of either, one possibility is that at intervals of 2 rounds, 5 rounds, 7 rounds, 10 rounds, 12 rounds, 15 rounds, 17 rounds, etc, a save versus poison must be rolled, the other is that this save is rolled at intervals of 3 rounds, 5 rounds, 8 rounds, 10 rounds, 13 rounds, 15 rounds, 18 rounds, etc. These patterns are odd rolls every 2nd or 3rd round and even rolls every 5th round.  In any case, a failure to save versus poison that misses by 14 or more points results in vomit (1d3 hp damage), otherwise failure is just a very loud belch, success on the other hand is a relatively low and muffled belch, and success by a margin of 16 or more replaces any belching with mere retching instead. 
As for the general discomfort, it is what gives this spell its name, a rumbling and gurgling noise made by the movement of fluid and waste in the digestive system, the noise disrupts move silently attempts and related thief skills, it has 10% chance of attracting nearby creatures and monsters and imposes a -1 penalty to thAC0, damage caused (to a minimum of 1 hp damage) and AC (applied only if the victims dexterity is relevant to their AC, there is no penalty if the victim is in chains, magically held, asleep, or in some other such circumstance).
With either dust or sand or a mix of both in addition to a mix of spoiled and unspoiled food one hand of the spellcaster must combine these ingredients in a mass similar to the bolus of the main victim, meanwhile the other hand chooses a destination for the spell, mimicks throwing a hand held projectile into it and the fake bolus is consumed by the spell as a black hole the same size as the material component appears in the target spot, bursting and releasing a goo made of dimensional shreds that will pass harmlessly through unintended obstacles in its course, until the debris hits the intended victims and melds into them if they do not have magic resistance to withstand it. By this time the material component is consumed

my answer to "chill" and "warm":

*Affect mundane temperatures*
(Alteration)
Level 1
Range: 25 feet per level
Components:M, S, V
Casting Time: 1
Duration: Special
Area of effect: 10 feet cube
Saving Throw:None
The spell is an improved and combined version of the chill and warm cantrips. Any particular casting of the spell reduces or increases the temperature of non-living liquid an solid material in the area of effect. The caster chooses effect not when memorizing the spell but when casting it. The affected temperature will be commanded to increase or to decrease, but the caster cannot decide by how much it is made to increase or decrease, instead it is lowered or rises (1.25 x [30+1d12+1d6])°F or its equivalent in Celsius, (1.25 x [(50/3)+( [5x(1d12+1d6)]) /9)])°C.  The spell can be cast normally if the ambient temperature ranges from -70°F to 100 °F (56⅔°C below 0°C, to -37.77777°C), if the temperature is lower than this range, it can be risen into the range, but not lowered any further, if the temperature is higher than this range, it can be decreased into this range, but not increased any more. The spell fails if the temperature is magical (it fails in the outer planes, works in every inner plane other than the planes of fire, ash, radiance, magma or ice, it works on ravenloft and has 50% of failing if casted by a defiler) and it does not affect the gases in the region, as well as the plasma and whatever is neither solid nor liquid, in its area of effect only nonliving liquids and non living solids are affected. 
The material component is a  sand clock that has to be soaked in cold or temperate water to lower the temperature and wrapped in dry linen cloth to rise it.

----------


## bookkeeping guy

So Borborygmy would essentially be a diahrea spell. It wouldn't kill them but yeah nobody will mess with you then. Could totally happen. 

In some books, there were mage stories where the mage had a diahrea effect added to attack spells.

----------


## Lord Torath

My preferred method is to allow the 1st level spell Cantrip to be used for any of the 1E Cantrip effects.  I know the text of the Cantrip spell says it can't inflict any damage, while the Fire Finger 1E cantrip does.  But it's such a small amount of damage in such a limited range, that I allow it.

----------


## Lapak

> My preferred method is to allow the 1st level spell Cantrip to be used for any of these effects.  I know the text of the Cantrip spell says it can't inflict any damage, while the Fire Finger 1E cantrip does.  But it's such a small amount of damage in such a limited range, that I allow it.


This, but I have to comment in addition: these are both absolutely wild in how over-complicated they are and the effects that '1st level spells' are creating. 

Let's take the first one:
Random variables to determine on which alternate rounds multiple saves for a 1st-level spell need to be rolled and how long it lasts?A potential total of something like 15d3 damage for a 1st level spell?Causes penalties to spellcasting, attacks, damage, AC, and does damage all at the same time?Time distortion waves and miniature black holes as the source of these theoretically minor effects?

The second one is mildly less ridiculous, but still has an unnecessary amount of randomness and complication:
Can drop temperature down to 'exposure causes frostbite in 5 minutes' levels, but for some reason can't go warmer than body temperatureTemp swing is random, requires rolling multiple dice to land on an average of 50 degrees F but only about a 30 degree total range that won't be substantially far from that average (40-72).Lists off which planes of existence it works on, for some reasonDuration is listed as 'special' but then not explained in the text

Just... why?

----------


## Duff

> This, but I have to comment in addition: these are both absolutely wild in how over-complicated they are and the effects that '1st level spells' are creating. 
> 
> Let's take the first one:
> Random variables to determine on which alternate rounds multiple saves for a 1st-level spell need to be rolled and how long it lasts?A potential total of something like 15d3 damage for a 1st level spell?Causes penalties to spellcasting, attacks, damage, AC, and does damage all at the same time?Time distortion waves and miniature black holes as the source of these theoretically minor effects?
> 
> The second one is mildly less ridiculous, but still has an unnecessary amount of randomness and complication:
> Can drop temperature down to 'exposure causes frostbite in 5 minutes' levels, but for some reason can't go warmer than body temperatureTemp swing is random, requires rolling multiple dice to land on an average of 50 degrees F but only about a 30 degree total range that won't be substantially far from that average (40-72).Lists off which planes of existence it works on, for some reasonDuration is listed as 'special' but then not explained in the text
> 
> Just... why?


This. 

For the temperature, My vote would be "When a character casts this spell, they choose whether to increase or decrease the object's temperature  40 degrees F to a minimum of 20 and a maximum of 140.  If the spell cannot change the temperature to within that range, it fails".

No need for rolls.  No need to say anything about starting temperatures in the rules.
And that temperature range goes from a little below freezing through to a fairly warm cup of coffee

Or if you really want some randomness, how about "Temperature changes by up to 4d6 +30 degrees F, to a minimum of 20 and a maximum of 140"?

----------

